# Best Source for Craftsman 618 T-Slot Nuts?



## MDof2 (Jun 1, 2017)

Anyone recommend a reasonable source for t-slot nuts for a Craftsman 618? Trying to mount my QCTP on my lathe and I'm lacking a mill to make said part  

I'd hope to not pay 15 bucks for one on ebay if I can avoid it. 

Many thanks.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 1, 2017)

Welcome, I understand the pain of buying something simple that could be made in the home shop. But, 15 bucks is not that bad if you do not have a mill and need the part…Dave.


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 1, 2017)

You could make a round one on your lathe.


----------



## LF_WS (Jun 1, 2017)

The one from Little Machine Shop worked for me - $9.95 bought separately, or as part of a QCTP package 4058:
  http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=5571&category=
and 
 http://littlemachineshop.com/instructions/4058Mounting0XAQCTP.pdf

"...fits Atlas/Craftsman lathes with a 5/8" or 3/4" T-slot. This T-slot nut fits most Atlas/Craftsman lathes."


----------



## Randall Marx (Jun 1, 2017)

I made mine from a chunk of steel, drilled and tapped to fit the toolpost stud, hacksawed and filed to fit the slot in my compound. Been working well for over a year.


----------



## MDof2 (Jun 1, 2017)

LF_WS said:


> The one from Little Machine Shop worked for me - $9.95 bought separately, or as part of a QCTP package 4058:
> http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=5571&category=
> and
> http://littlemachineshop.com/instructions/4058Mounting0XAQCTP.pdf
> ...



Thank you. I did come across that one after some further googling. Didn't know if there were other sources as well. Thank you again.


----------



## MDof2 (Jun 1, 2017)

jocat54 said:


> You could make a round one on your lathe.



Meaning taking down a larger over sized bolt to make a t-slot and bolt type piece?


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 3, 2017)

No, he was referring to making a nut that when finished has two external diameters.  The larger diameter would slide through the wider area at the base of the slot (the bottom cross-bar of the inverted tee,.  The smaller diameter will slide through the vertical part of the tee.  The danger in using this (and also the one drawn above) is that the clamping area is very short, and is prone to breaking out the top of the compound.  The same thing can happen if you use an available clamping nut.  Generally, the length of the T-nut for compound service in a cast iron compound should be about three times the width.


----------



## MDof2 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I made a beer trade with a buddy who has a mill to make me a foot or so of blank t-slot which I can cut to length, and tap to fit my clamping bolt of choice.
Thanks again all for the input.


----------



## rolleikin (Jun 3, 2017)

MDof2 said:


> Anyone recommend a reasonable source for t-slot nuts for a Craftsman 618? Trying to mount my QCTP on my lathe and I'm lacking a mill to make said part
> 
> I'd hope to not pay 15 bucks for one on ebay if I can avoid it.
> 
> Many thanks.


McMaster-Carr has tons of t-nut for any application and of any kind of material (almost), but your best bet is to measure your t-slot and make exact nuts for your machine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 4, 2017)

Unfortunately, unless you found some specialty ones instead of just the standard T-nuts, McMaster doesn't have anything safe to use.  They are all too short and mostly too narrow for safe use on Atlas compound slides.  No one wants to have a crash.  But if you do, far better to break a gear tooth than the compound slide.  The T-nut width should fill the slot.  And the length should be about the width of an AXA tool post.


----------

